# Q'g for 200: Part 1.5 with Q-view



## dadwith4daughters (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, it's chicken time. Have 60lbs of boneless/skinless chicken thighs that needed some brining for tomorrow's smoke. I'm going to create two levels in my Chargrillers so I can hopefully get this done in two shifts. Bought some "chicken leg holders" from Lowes for a few bucks which I'll use as supports for the second level. 

The chicken.



My helpers churning the salt/water brine. Um, they said this wasn't part of the deal.




The chicken in the brine in the cooler in the kitchen. Oh, did I mention the wife is away with my oldest daughter for a couple of weeks??? You think I could've gotten away with this if she was here??? H-no.



Q'n early tomorrow. Up at 5a. G'night.


----------



## cbucher (Jul 3, 2008)

Looking good so far. Good luck on the smoke.


----------



## ck311 (Jul 3, 2008)

this looks like its going to be a good one can't wait for the full q-view


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 3, 2008)

Can't wait to see final pics!!


----------



## blacklab (Jul 3, 2008)

4 extra little hands with your smoke, gotta love that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Looking forward to  more pics.


----------

